# Opnions please new Bully Mama



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got this sweet girl 4 days ago. She just turned 7 months old. Her name is Daisy. What class would she be considered? And input on her. Sorry they are not the best pictures these were taken where she was at. I haven't gotten around to taking any since she has been with me. Thank you


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty sable pup but her legs looked bowed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

At 7 months it's hard to tell. She could grow and change a lot in the next couple of years. She looks classic now, but I'm pretty sure she still falls in the puppy class.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure why they look like that in picture, They do not bow.



Princesspaola21 said:


> Pretty sable pup but her legs looked bowed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> At 7 months it's hard to tell. She could grow and change a lot in the next couple of years. She looks classic now, but I'm pretty sure she still falls in the puppy class.


I understand she does still have a lot of growing to do. what i was wondering is if you see any faults in her. any suggestions?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Would need stacked pics to be able to see faults.
Since she's only 7 months all I can suggest is feed quality food and do a lot of hand walking and play. If you plan to show her, start working on getting her to stack.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Her legs do look bowed to me as well. They should be straight. But I do agree with eckomac about her just being a puppy so her structure could change. She looks like she would be a standard when she matures, but I am no bully expert


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

An easy way to figure out what class she may be, is what class her parents are. My Bully boy has Standard parents so he will most likely be Standard or Classic, since they only real difference between them is mass. You can also try measuring her height, at 7 months she should almost be full grown height wise, she may grow another inch or two. Measure to the top of the shoulders, not the head.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

From all of those pictures her legs, do indeed, look bowed. Legs should be nice and tight against the body and perpendicular to the ground.

See the difference?



















We'd need proper stacked shots, but from what I can see she may be a tad high in the rear as well. Get some stacked shots and we'll be better able to critique her conformation.

She's super cute, btw.


----------

